# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du lịch Úc Châu

## Golden Tours

*Chương trình đón mùa hè ngược ở Úc Châu*


*SYDNEY – CANBERRA*
*– ĐỈNH NÚI BLUE MOUNTAINS*


*Thời gian: 5 ngày – 4 đêm*
*Khởi hành dự kiến: 22/03, 28/04*

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH CHI TIẾT:*


*NGÀY 1: TP. HCM – SYDNEY:*
Hướng dẫn viên Công ty Golden Tours đón Quý khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay đi Sydney. Qua đêm trên máy bay.


*NGÀY 2: THAM QUAN SYDNEY (Ăn trưa, tối)
*-    Đến sân bay Sydney, Quý khách làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón đoàn đi tham quan:
•    *Bãi biển Bondi*: một trong những bãi biển nổi tiếng nhất nước Úc, và được ghé thăm nhiều nhất ở Sydney


•    *Cầu Harbour* – một thắng cảnh nổi tiếng của Sydney được khánh thành năm 1932, dài hơn 1km và đã từng là kiến trúc cao nhất Sydney.




•    *Chụp hình Nhà hát Opera Sydney (Sydney Opera House)*




•    *Mrs. Macquarie’s Seat*: nằm ở Mũi Macquarie, đây là khối đá sa thạch được tù nhân đục đẽo vào năm 1810 để vợ Thống Đốc Macquarie đến đây ngắm cảnh. Ngồi trên ghế có thể nhìn bao quát toàn bộ Vịnh Sydney tuyệt đẹp.



-    Ăn trưa. Chiều tham quan:
•    *Lên du thuyền tham quan cầu cảng Sydney.*
*•    Tự do mua sắm tại các trung tâm thương mại trong thành phố
*-    Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 3: SYDNEY – BLUE MOUNTAINS – SYDNEY (Ăn ba bữa)
*-    Dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan:
•    *Công viên động vật hoang dã Featherdale Wildlife Park*: nơi nuôi dưỡng hơn 2.200 động vật thuộc 330 loài khác nhau, các loài tiêu biểu của Úc như gấu koala, kangaroo, thú mỏ vịt, chim cánh cụt Fairy Penguins, cá sấu nước mặn…


-    Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Tiếp tục đến vườn quốc gia Blue Mountains, được UNESCO công nhận Di sản thế giới vào năm 2000.Quý khách sẽ tham quan khu này bằng 1 trong 3 phương tiện:
•    *Scenic Skyway*: di chuyển bằng xe trượt qua các vách núi đá và thưởng ngoạn cảnh rừng nhiệt đới qua sàn kính Scenic Skyway. Chiêm ngưỡng các thác Katoomba, ba ngọn tháp bằng đá Three sisters và thung lũng Jamison tuyệt đẹp với tầm nhìn 360o. Dừng ở trạm phía đông để đến với trạm quan sát toàn thung lũng Echo Point.




•    *Scenic Cableway*: khám phá tầm nhìn toàn cảnh Blue Mountains từ cáp treo, với thung lũng Jamison, ba ngọn tháp đá Three sisters, Orphan Rock, đỉnh Solitary và các thác Katoomba. Sau khi dừng ở trạm cuối, đoàn tản bộ qua rừng nhiệt đới Jurassic.




•    *Scenic Railway*: trải nghiệm khám phá Blue Mountains với chuyến đường sắt trên không. Thưởng ngoạn cảnh rừng nhiệt đới với núi đá và thung lũng Jamison tuyệt đẹp. Sau khi dừng ở trạm cuối, đoàn tản bộ qua rừng nhiệt đới Jurassic.


-    Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 4: SYDNEY – CANBERRA – SYDNEY (Ăn ba bữa)
*-    Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng.
-    Xe đưa đoàn đi Canberra – thủ đô, trung tâm hành chính và chính trị của Úc.
-    Đến nơi, xe đưa Quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương.
-    Buổi chiều đoàn tham quan một vòng thành phố:
•    *Con đường Đại sứ quán*
•    *Đài tưởng niệm và bảo tàng chiến tranh.*
•    *Hồ Burley Griffin* nằm ở trung tâm thành phố Canberra, rộng khoảng 6,6 km2. Một bên hồ còn có cột nước Captain Cook Memorial Jet, nếu được mở hết cỡ có thể đạt độ cao 147m.




•    *Công viên Commonwealth*


-   Trở về Sydney. Ăn tối. Nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 5: SYDNEY – TP.HỒ CHÍ MINH (Ăn sáng)
*-   Sau khi dùng điểm tâm sáng tại khách sạn. Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng.
-   Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam.
-   Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chuyến đi và hẹn gặp lại.


*Giá tour: 48,900,000 VNĐ/khách*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên)*

*Bao gồm:
*-   Vé máy bay như chương trình 
-   Phí an ninh sân bay, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé)
-   Lệ phí visa Úc.
-   Khách sạn 3 - 4 sao (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính).
-   Bảo hiểm du lịch (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả. 
-   Ăn uống, tham quan, vận chuyển như chương trình.
-   Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình.
-   Phí dịch thuật hồ sơ công chứng
-   Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, ba lô du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.


*Không bao gồm:
*-   Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 06 tháng tính đến ngày về Việt Nam)
-   Tham quan ngòai chương trình, chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại ….
-   Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).
-   Phụ thu phòng đơn.
-   Tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế địa phương: 130.000 VNĐ/khách/ngày.


*Ghi chú:
*-   Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 30% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-   Trẻ em từ 02 tuổi đến dưới 12tuổi: 75% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-   Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên bằng giá tour người lớn.
-   Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình.
-   Trong trường hợp đoàn đã khởi hành, vì bất kỳ lý do gì mà Quý khách tham dự tour tách đoàn hoặc bỏ dịch vụ thì các khoản chi phí dịch vụ sẽ không được hoàn trả.
-   Vì lý do an ninh và bảo hiểm tại nước sở tại, vì vậy nếu Quý khách không đặt dịch vụ trước sẽ không được phép lên xe và hưởng dịch vụ tour.
-   Trường hợp bị từ chối visa, Quý khách vẫn phải nộp lệ phí visa và phí dịch thuật hồ sơ: 6.500.000 VNĐ/khách.
-   Nếu đoàn từ 10 – 14 khách, phụ thu: 2.100.000 VNĐ/khách


*Công Ty Du Lịch Golden Tours*
*Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787*
*Hotline: 0903.798436 – 0903.798437*
*Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC*
*Email:  info@goldentours.vn - Website: www.goldentours.vn* 
*Facebook: facebook.com/goldentoursvn.vn*




*Golden Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ*

----------


## hienplus0612



----------


## hienplus0612



----------

